# I just bought This ......



## SilentDeviL (Jan 31, 2013)

Final after all the research .... I got this ... I'll be joining the Marco world soon lol just spend 2k on the Camera and lens my wallet is hurting lol........ but still a lot of accessory needed like Macro ring flash ... tripod ...Camera Bag lol ...












Also Ordered this L-Series Quality Lens.....

Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM Lenshttp://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/647011-USA/Canon_3554B002_EF_100mm_f_2_8L_Macro.html


----------



## Digger (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow. Welcome to the Canon Club, Devil! Think you'll really like the results you get with the 100 macro. Particularly with the IS. Can't wait to see some of your results.

-- Digger


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jan 31, 2013)

Digger said:


> Wow. Welcome to the Canon Club, Devil! Think you'll really like the results you get with the 100 macro. Particularly with the IS. Can't wait to see some of your results.
> 
> -- Digger


I.m very new to this macro world .. and I was told with out a good macro flash ... the result will be poor ... I guess time will tell I'm still learning. I hope the Cheap Macro Ring Flash i picked up will help out a little ....







www.bhphotovideo.com

420 Ninth Avenue

New York, NY 10001

800-606-6969

212-444-6615

Order Confirmation 

 Please print and save a copy for reference

Please review the information below and verify

PLEASE NOTE Since in most instances we begin processing your order shortly after you submit it on our website.

If any changes are necessary you must contact us by phone only, at 800-221-5743 or 212-239-7765

Date Shipping Method Status Order Number 01/31/2013 UPS Worldwide Saver NEW 1024221xxx Ship To Bill To Payment Albert Changxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

CANADA

(xxx) - xxx - xxxx Albert Chang

xxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

CANADA

(xxx) - xxx - xxxx Card Type: Visa Card

Card Number: xxxxxxxxxxxx-4221

Amount Charged: $1,130.56

Product Qty. Price Total



Polaroid POPLMRFC

Macro LED Ring Flash for Canon 1 $39.95 $39.95



Canon CA10028LMIS

EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM Lens

USA 1 $899.00 $899.00

Orders consisting of two or more types of items

may be shipped from multiple locations.

All orders are subject to approval by our verification dept.

We will notify you by phone or email should your order be delayed.

Sub Total: $938.95 Shipping: $36.55 Sales Tax: $0.00 Duties &amp; VAT: $155.06 Total $1,130.56 Estimated Delivery:1-2 Business Days Delivery Check your order Status Click here

contact customer service Click Here Thank you for your order Our NYC SuperStore Hours of Operation Sunday: 10:00am - 6:00pm Monday thru Thursday: 9:00am - 7:00pm Friday: 9:00am - 1:00pm EST / 2:00pm EDT Saturday: Closed


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 31, 2013)

I didnt like the ring light, had more luck staging with background lights from a few angles.


----------



## Digger (Jan 31, 2013)

Albert,

Experimenting with light is part of the fun, fascination and beauty of photography. I say that goes for macro as well. Ring flash (you need lots of output -- lots of photons) makes for shots of nice even lighting and clarity. I haven't got a ring flash. All my shots are set up with various tunsten lamps with flexible necks. I can create shadows and image moods not available with ring flash. That said - I am getting a RF to create those eye-popping portraits in the macro world.

I see the killer Canadian taxes on your equipment. Jeez. You may have government provided medicine, but I see it's certainly not free.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jan 31, 2013)

Digger said:


> Albert,
> 
> Experimenting with light is part of the fun, fascination and beauty of photography. I say that goes for macro as well. Ring flash (you need lots of output -- lots of photons) makes for shots of nice even lighting and clarity. I haven't got a ring flash. All my shots are set up with various tunsten lamps with flexible necks. I can create shadows and image moods not available with ring flash. That said - I am getting a RF to create those eye-popping portraits in the macro world.
> 
> I see the killer Canadian taxes on your equipment. Jeez. You may have government provided medicine, but I see it's certainly not free.


Ya Canadian Tax is Crazy ..13%................


----------



## SilentDeviL (Feb 2, 2013)

OMG the Flash Henry use in Canada is 1k .....................with tax is $1130 ................

Canon Macro Twin Lite MT-24EX - Online Only

Model #: MT-24EX
Web Code: 10044447
















3.0
(4 ratings)Rate and review this product



Visit Canon Store &gt;



Gallery 



$999.95

Free shipping on orders over *$20*
Easy Returns
Earn Reward Zone points on all your purchases

OnlineIn Stock 
Quantity Remaining: 1
Add to Cart

Local StoreAvailability information not available

Only available online
Cannot Reserve


----------



## Digger (Feb 2, 2013)

Start shooting dude !


----------



## SilentDeviL (Feb 2, 2013)

Digger said:


> Start shooting dude !


I can't the Camera without the Marco Lens sucks .. even my Cell phone is better .... even i change it to Macro shooting mode ... it can't even focus.............. maybe I need to take a course how to shoot with DSLRs lol .................


----------



## Digger (Feb 3, 2013)

Hmm. Lots (and lots) of illumination. High ISO. If auto focus, use (center) spot rather than full grid. Better yet, manual focus. Set shutter speed @ or just above lens effective FL (e.g. 50mm lens, use 1/50 or faster). But you probably know all this stuff.


----------



## Digger (Feb 3, 2013)

Albert,

I see minimum focus on your kit lens is about 18". One or two nice cheap third party extension tubes will pull you into macroville nicely. But the Canon100mm macro will put you in paradise.

Specified Min Focus Distance 19.3” / 17.7”

Tested Min Focus Distance (Wide / Long) 19.13” / 15.47”

Maximum Magnification (MM) 0.21x

MM with 12mm Extension Tube 0.38-0.09x

MM with 25mm Extension Tube 0.59-0.21x


----------



## SilentDeviL (Feb 4, 2013)

Digger said:


> Hmm. Lots (and lots) of illumination. High ISO. If auto focus, use (center) spot rather than full grid. Better yet, manual focus. Set shutter speed @ or just above lens effective FL (e.g. 50mm lens, use 1/50 or faster). But you probably know all this stuff.





Digger said:


> Albert,
> 
> I see minimum focus on your kit lens is about 18". One or two nice cheap third party extension tubes will pull you into macroville nicely. But the Canon100mm macro will put you in paradise.
> 
> ...


No i.m a noob at DSLR....I don.t know what u mean...i.m trying to fijd how to use my camera on youtube...but only got to learn the baeics.....u mean i still need to buy a tube if i want to get closer? My len will arrive today so i play around with it tonight....ubsaid sokthing about 18" do i need to be away from the object f8r 18 inch away i can.t get closer?


----------



## Digger (Feb 9, 2013)

Sorry Albert. I didn't know where you were on the learning curve. I very much realize getting bombarded with jargon can be frustrating. YouTube tutorials and the Canon users booklet combine for a good start. The 18 inch reference means the lens which came with your camera will not focus if the lens is 18" or closer to the object being photographed.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Feb 11, 2013)

Digger said:


> Sorry Albert. I didn't know where you were on the learning curve. I very much realize getting bombarded with jargon can be frustrating. YouTube tutorials and the Canon users booklet combine for a good start. The 18 inch reference means the lens which came with your camera will not focus if the lens is 18" or closer to the object being photographed.


Ya I was kinda Disappointed ... spending 1k on a macro lens and I can't even get closer to the target ..... even my cell phone can get closer .... ....After Talking to Tammy .. She advise me I need Extension Tube... I was thinking the Canon 25mm Extension Tube but I was told it wont get me super close ... I need But thats crazy another $200 =.=" with shipping &amp; tax is like $260 ....... I diden't post any Pic's year do to I'm having Problem getting the hole mantis on foucs .. not sure why ... I can only get where I'm focusing clear the other parts of the body is Blurry... I see u guy posted pic with mantis body so clear .. how do u set the focus to focus the hole mantis not just where the focus dot is targeting ?? I'm not sure if u know what I mean ...

Kenko Auto Extension Tube Set DG for Canon EOS Lenses

email
print
2

Price: $199.00

Free Shipping (USA)
In Stock

B&amp;H # KEAETSCD
Mfr# AEXTUBEDGC
read reviews (246 reviews) write a review
Product Highlights
Enables Closer Focusing
12mm, 20mm, 36mm Tubes
Works Individually or Combined
Provides Macro Capability
Retains Auto Focus Capability
Fits Canon EF/EFS Lenses
 

SquareTrade protections	2 Year Drops &amp; Spills ? $33.99 3 Year Drops &amp; Spills ? $44.99

What item is right for you?

Ask our Experts!800.606.6969
Live Chat


----------



## twolfe (Feb 11, 2013)

Albert, you should be able to photograph your large adults without needing the extension tube if you are trying to do the entire body and not just a portrait.

I only use manual focus when doing macro photography. It's really not possible to get the entire mantis in focus without stacking multiple images. I rarely stack and instead try to get the head, eyes and the closest legs in focus. Typically the larger the mantis, the easier it is for me to photograph.

If you look at this image of a Yellow Orchid, only the head and forelegs are in focus.

http://twolfephotos.smugmug.com/Animals-Insects/PrayingMantis/i-J4NWjSF/0/M/IMG_2013-01-02_5592-M.jpg

If you photograph the mantis when the body is parallel to the camera, it's easier to get more of it in focus.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Feb 11, 2013)

how do u do that ?? with the Camera or a program ?? So what u r saying all the good Macro Shot and Adjusted not natural from the shot...... Cause I see Pic's ... Have focus on the mantis and the flower beside it ... here is an Example...

How can the Skin and flower be so clear ...If I take a shot ... only the Focus point is clear ... Still a lot need to learn ,..... My shots so sucks I don't even want to share it on forum makes me mad ... spending all the $ for nothing ... but I guess is not the Camera or the Lens ...

I think my self is the Issue don't know how to operate it ..

Posted Yesterday, 04:01 PM

.......flowers, that is......and some skin.


----------



## Digger (Feb 12, 2013)

Albert - you misunderstood my last post. I was referring to the kit lens which came with your camera (NOT the Canon 100mm f/2.8 macro).

The macro lens will provide you with exquisite extreme close-ups. Re-read Tammy's note above, and my original note. Macro requires a rock solid steadiness (because when you get in that close, a lot of light is blocked by you, the lens and the camera being right on top of the subject --- so you generally need a slow shutter speed and larger f stop (smaller number on the f stop ring). Remember Albert -- you are starting your DSLR career with a rather difficult and demanding type of photography (macro). If you want to use a faster shutter speed - get more LIGHT onto your subject. And, as Tammy mentions - use manual mode. This is a steep learning curve. You're gonna have to be patient. Take the camera **outside** and get used to the controls -- get used to shooting (take the users booklet with you).


----------



## twolfe (Feb 12, 2013)

Albert,

Digger has made a lot of good points...

Regarding Giesle's photo... He is filling the frame with dried Orchid flowers and an exuvium (skin). So, he wouldn't have had to have his lens as close to the subject. The closer you get to the subject the less depth-of-field you have. That means the amount of area that is sharp in front of the point you choose to focus on to the back of your main subject is quite shallow. I may be repeating what has already been mentioned as I didn't re-read every post. His dried Orchid flowers and the exuvium also about the same distance to the camera.


----------



## Qwiggalo (Mar 3, 2013)

A flash isn't required. You just need light, doesn't matter what it comes from. Depends on the angle of the light, the amount of lights, the color of the light, the size of the light etc.


----------

